# You in the Cage



## Shinigaml (Aug 10, 2010)

1. Who is a person you would chose to get in the cage with and why?

2. Who is a person you would HATE to face in the cage with and why? 

Lets just say that you were forced to fight no matter what.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

HATE = GSP or Fitch/Koscheck... Only because no matter how tenacious, or balls to the wall get the KO or get KO'd I tried to be, there would be nothing I could do. I couldn't deal with GSP's riddum 

I would however, love to fight Condit, Sanchez, or either of the Diaz bros. Because 1) it would be truly awesome. You could easily put on a fan favourite if you threw caution to the wind, and 70K(ish) FOTN bonuses


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

1. Justin Bieber, I just don't like the guy or his music. And I imagine he'd be screaming and crying like a girl when I had him pinned against the cage kneeing his legs and ribs before I left him wide eyed, bloody and twitching on the canvas.

2. No one. Because if I ever wanted out I'd bitch tap xD

Forced to fight, I'd say just about any professional fighter. Because they'd beat my ass.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Jason Thacker. Of all the mixed martial artists I've seen fight for the UFC, that dude has to be the worst, and if I was stepping in, I'd want someone that sucked, and special brew certainly did.

2. Brock Lesnar. Why on Earth would you want to step into a locked cage with that dude? You've gotta have a screw loose to sign the contract for that one.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> 1. Jason Thacker. Of all the mixed martial artists I've seen fight for the UFC, that dude has to be the worst, and if I was stepping in, I'd want someone that sucked, and special brew certainly did.


I see your Jason Thacker, and I raise you Wayne Weems.

I'd fight either of those, and I'm confident I would win.

Fair play to Weems, he wanted to fight, but he sucked.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The only fighter that has fought in the UFC recently that i would even have a tiny chance against would be Rolando Delgado. 

I lack cardio, and decent boxing technique but Roli would have himself a fight since he has no power in his strikes and has no wrestling.

Every current fighter on the UFC roster wipes the floor with me.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

1. Frankie Edgar - he's not very intimidating, and he's smaller than me. He's champion too, so It wouldn't be so bad to get my ass kicked by the champion, who doesn't intimidate me and is smaller than me. 

2. I wouldn't want to get in the cage with Gray Maynard, dude scares me. 

I'm sticking to my weight class. If I had to choose any fighter, I'd still fight Frankie, but I'd hate to get in the ring with Lesnar or Carwin...**** that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1. Gina Carano 

Seriously I need to explain this shit?

2. Kalib Starnes- You know why because he could probably kick my ass and how embarrassing would it be to say you got your ass kicked by the guy who spent 15 minutes running like a scared bitch.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Wanderlei Silva for both.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> 1. Gina Carano
> 
> Seriously I need to explain this shit?


is it to late to change my pick?


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

xeberus said:


> is it to late to change my pick?


Sure you can...to Cyborg :mistress01:

I'd love to get in the cage with big baby. As much as I'd hate to see him get ko'd I think it would be cool for a LW like me to ko a HW by blowing air on his chin.

I'd hate to be in a cage with Any of the champs. Frankie would frustrate the crap out of me cuz I won't be able to touch him. GSP would kick my ass standing then slam my ass on the ground just for the fun of it. Silva would frustrate me like Frankie but would KO my ass after. Shogun would socker kick my head to the moon and I don't feel like getting donkey konged by brock smash.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

1) Silva, it isn't like I have a chance against any UFC fighter so might as well make it something I can look back on and laugh at.

2) Lesnar, I don't want to spend the rest of my life in a cast.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

thrshr01 said:


> Sure you can...to Cyborg :mistress01:


oh god.. she would do to me what peter north did to tito's wife.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

1. Frankie Edgar - All I'd have to worry about is the occasional jab and lay and pray. Not to mention he's considerably smaller than me.

2.) Brock Lesnar - I don't want to die.


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

1. Brock, GSP, Silva, Shogun, JBJ, Rampage, Randy, Marquardt. Any of those would be awesome.

2. No one really... I mean I would expect to get a beating, but it'd be fun.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

1.miesha tata.


2.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> 1. Frankie Edgar - All I'd have to worry about is the occasional jab and lay and pray. Not to mention he's considerably smaller than me.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Adriana Lima, a championship bout. Strategy: be on top for 25 minutes and grind out a victory or loss, who cares.

2. Brock Lesnar: because the feeling of impending doom and the risk of either serious injury or death is real.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Gabe Ruediger - I'd distract him with a pork pie, then kick him in the belly.

Gameplan 101


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Gabe Ruediger - I'd distract him with a pork pie, then kick him in the belly.
> 
> Gameplan 101


In a striking only cage fight I'm confident I would kick Gabe's ass.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

xeberus said:


> In a striking only cage fight I'm confident I would kick Gabe's ass.


Snap; He would probably snap one of my limbs off before I could tap though.


----------



## Shinigaml (Aug 10, 2010)

Brock has to be the one dude you don't want to **** with in the cage. Even if you started with a bat and he wasn't able to use it I wouldn't take my chances lol. Possibilty of death = 99%


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

1. Matt Hughes- Id get taken down and submitted but at least he wouldn't knock me out. His striking is just so bad.

2. Pat Barry- I think one kick from him anywhere on my body might kill me. Id rather get hit by a baseball bat.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Snap; He would probably snap one of my limbs off before I could tap though.


yea it being a "striking only match" would be paramount to me winning :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I wouldn't want to get in the cage with Kongo. i value my assets...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I would get in with Damian Maia or some other BJJ wizard. Tactics would be to leave my limbs completely exposed at all times and tap the moment he touches any of them.

I would NOT like to be in with Bones Jones. I'm confident any other fighter will hurt less.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd be a lightweight so...

I'd love to fight Guida. I'd outwrestle him and beat him on the feet en route to a unanimous decision and fight of the ngiht win.
I'd hate to fight Melvin Guillard. The dude is just too fast, and he has good takedown defence too.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

1. Any hot MMA chick. 
If it had to be a dude I'd go with the crappiest bantamweight I could find so that I would have enough of a size advantage to actually be able to win.

2. Shane Carwin, because his punches would probably kill me (I walk around at about 170). And Congo (balls are important). And finally Jon Jones (see Brandon Vera).


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I would take any of the fighters of the super low weightclasses. Could probably destroy most of them.

But as i am a Heavyweight and 250 pounds, i wouldnt want to fight Brock, that guy would most likely kill me


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

When I competed years ago, I had decent stand up, and hated being on my back. So my answers are as follows:

1. Anderson Silva, because it would be such an honor to stand with the best striker in MMA.

2. Anderson Silva, because it would bo so terrorfying to stand with the best striker in MMA.

2B. GSP, because as I said. I hate fighting off of my back.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think being a guy who walks around at about 170lbs, stepping in with Brock would make me poo my pants. The guy's fists are probably the size of my head.

Coming from a big boxing background i'd love to step in with Frankie Edgar and just box with him for 15mins and see first hand how good his movement and speed is.

Seeing as i am british and have therefore done about half an hour of wrestling in my whole life i'd hate to get in the cage with Koscheck. Would be totally humilliating being held down for 15mins and being able to do literally **** all about it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

xeberus said:


> 1. Justin Bieber, I just don't like the guy or his music. And I imagine he'd be screaming and crying like a girl when I had him pinned against the cage kneeing his legs and ribs before I left him wide eyed, bloody and twitching on the canvas.





Toxic said:


> 1. Gina Carano


Can it be a 2-1 handicap fight? :confused05:

2. Brock Lesnar, the man is scary!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

I weigh around 160 so that makes for a small light weight, especially for the UFC. I would skip a weight class and drop down to 145.

Realistically I currently dont possess the skill set to beat even the worst UFC fighter...

Hypothetically speaking (sticking around my weight class) I would not want to fight Aldo or Penn. Too much power in the stand up and out classed on the ground.

I always wanted to fight Yves Edwards and Kenny Florian. I watched and studied these two for so long I feel I could formulate a great fight plan to beat em. In my dreams of course.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I want to survive one round with Megumi Fujii or Satoko Shinashi.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

1. Shatner. I'd fight William Shatner. 

2. GSP, Koscheck, Fitch, Sheilds, Maynard. I don't want guys laying on me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

1. Dustin Hazelett - I walk arround 181-183 that would mean i could cut and fight at WW. Hazelett is a very good BJJ practitioner, but he doesn't have KO power. He has better striking than me, but i think i am stronger than him and i could use that to frustrate him

2. Jon Jones - although he is one of my favorite fighters. NO NO NO - that kid is like a machine. Once he gets you done he starts unloading thos elbows on your face. That is not funny.
I don't wanna eat just soup for 3 months like Vera did.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

1) Frankie Edgar. I'm taller and weight much more than him. I think I'd actually have a punchers chance.

2) Cain Velasquez. He outweighs me and I wouldn't be able to do much because of his superior wrestling.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'd love to fight Charlie Z. But he's too chicken sh*t.

I'd hate to fight Imanari, because he's basically my evil twin, only Asian.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

People thiking Edgar is a good choice are DELUSIONAL. 
He will have you gassed and choked out in under 60 seconds, and it will not be as cute as you anticipate.


1. Sakuraba - For the story, autograph, and the quick tap to kimura. I feel like this is actually the smartest choice since he is probably just going to take me down and slap me into a submission at this point in his career. 

2. Shogun - Ouuu look at how he moves, so fun to watch, AHHHHHHHHHHHH MY ******* LEG, AHH MY HEAD, etc
or
Chuck - He is not happy right now.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

1 - Probably someone like Damein Maia or somebody else with a good ground game but poor standup. 

2 - Bones Jones, without a shadow of a doubt. that guy has some NASTY elbows. I dont think i could tap quick enough!


----------

